# After portmaster upgrade



## amandus57 (May 7, 2014)

I have two computers with FreeBSD 10, one is a 64 with ZFS and one is i386 almost the same software and slim as login manager. The i386 can I login after the upgrade but not the 64, in the field where I should write my login name nothing happens but the keyboard are working, I have checked everything I think but can´t find any clue, some help would be nice. Have XFCE4 on both computers.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2014)

Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## amandus57 (May 7, 2014)

```
[    15.672] 
X.Org X Server 1.12.4
Release Date: 2012-08-27
[    15.672] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    15.672] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
[    15.672] Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsd64 10.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Apr 29 17:06:01 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    15.672] Build Date: 06 May 2014  05:08:25PM
[    15.672]  
[    15.672] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
[    15.672] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    15.672] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    15.673] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May  7 17:05:18 2014
[    15.787] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    15.802] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[    15.802] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    15.802] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    15.802] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[    15.802] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    15.802] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    15.802] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    15.802] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    15.988] (**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
[    15.988] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    15.988] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
[    15.988] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    15.988] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    15.988] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    15.988] (II) Loader magic: 0x7b74f0
[    15.988] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    15.988] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    15.988] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.1
[    15.988] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[    15.988] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[    15.989] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:104a:1043:8411 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    15.989] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    16.103] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    16.115] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.115] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.115] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    16.115] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    16.115] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    16.115] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    16.115] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    16.115] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    16.115] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    16.115] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    16.116] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    16.116] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    16.116] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    16.136] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.136] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.136] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    16.136] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    16.136] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    16.136] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    16.137] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    16.737] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    16.737] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.737] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    16.737] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  331.49  Wed Feb 12 20:26:11 PST 2014
[    16.737] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    16.737] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    16.738] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    16.761] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.761] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.13.0
[    16.761] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    16.762] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    16.762] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    16.762] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    16.762] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    16.822] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.822] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.822] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    16.822] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    16.822] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    16.823] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    16.828] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.828] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.2.0
[    16.828] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    16.828] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    16.828] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    16.828] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    16.923] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    16.923] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.923] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    16.945] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.49  Wed Feb 12 20:08:57 PST 2014
[    16.945] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[    16.945] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    16.945] (++) using VT number 9

[    16.946] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    16.946] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    16.946] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    16.978] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    16.978] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    16.978] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    16.978] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[    16.978] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[    16.979] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[    17.027] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.027] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    17.028] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    17.028] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    17.028] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    17.028] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    17.029] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    17.029] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    17.029] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[    17.029] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    17.029] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    17.029] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"
[    17.029] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UBB" "true"
[    17.029] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "1"
[    17.029] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
[    17.029] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
[    17.029] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[    18.047] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 610 (GF119) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[    18.047] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[    18.047] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 75.19.55.00.02
[    18.047] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 610 at PCI:1:0:0
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0):     BenQ G2412HD (DFP-0) (boot, connected)
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ G2412HD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ G2412HD (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS
[    18.052] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    18.052] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[    18.052] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device BenQ G2412HD (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has
[    18.052] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)
[    18.053] (==) NVIDIA(0): 
[    18.053] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
[    18.053] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
[    18.053] (==) NVIDIA(0): 
[    18.054] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[    18.054] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"
[    18.054] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
[    18.083] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
[    18.083] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option
[    18.083] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
[    18.083] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    18.083] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[    18.083] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[    18.091] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"
[    18.128] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX
[    18.146] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[    18.147] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
[    18.147] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    18.147] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[    18.147] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
[    18.147] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA
[    18.147] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" is not used
[    18.147] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    18.147] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    18.147] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    18.148] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    18.148] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.2.0
[    18.148] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    18.148] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    18.148] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[    18.148] (--) RandR disabled
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    18.148] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    18.150] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[    18.569] (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
[    24.010] (II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Multimedia Keyboard
[    24.010] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    24.010] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    24.044] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.044] 	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
[    24.044] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.044] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
[    24.044] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (16)
[    24.044] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
[    24.044] (II) Unloading kbd
[    24.044] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    24.044] (EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
[    24.044] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
[    24.047] (II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Receiver
[    24.047] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    24.047] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    24.047] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.047] 	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
[    24.047] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.047] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
[    24.047] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (16)
[    24.047] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[    24.047] (II) Unloading mouse
[    24.047] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    24.048] (EE) No input driver matching `mouse'
[    24.048] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
[    24.050] (II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Receiver
[    24.050] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    24.050] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    24.050] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.050] 	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
[    24.050] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.050] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
[    24.050] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (16)
[    24.050] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
[    24.050] (II) Unloading kbd
[    24.050] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    24.050] (EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
[    24.050] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
[    24.053] (II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
[    24.053] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    24.053] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    24.053] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.053] 	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
[    24.053] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.053] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
[    24.053] (EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (16)
[    24.053] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
[    24.053] (II) Unloading kbd
[    24.053] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    24.053] (EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
[    24.053] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
[  1414.221] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"
```


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2014)

HAL seems to have some issues, is it running correctly? There also seems to be a problem with x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard and x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse. It looks like they're not the correct version. Try rebuilding/reinstalling those.


----------

